# Мелодика с баянной клавиатурой, реально ли найти?



## Magistr (16 Янв 2012)

Заинтересовал на днях такой вопрос. Можно ли купить мелодику с баянной клавиатурой, что бы раскладка грифа была российская. В интернете ни чего не нашёл. Может у кого то такой инструмент есть?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (16 Янв 2012)

В свое время занимал этот вопрос.Те советские Баяниты -так они назывались,наверное канули в лету.Я пару лет назад спрашивал у Zet 10 есть ли ,что сейчас подобное.У нас на тот момент не выпускалось ничего.Такие модели производил,а может быть и производит и сейчас Хонер,но по словам Юрия, цена на тот момент в районе 2000 евро и маловероятно,что покупатель реальный будет.В Москве видел только с рояльной клавиатурой,а на Западе, как-то не попадались мне тоже.Может у Zet10 есть более свежая информация.


----------



## 1alex123 (16 Янв 2012)

Такой инструмeнт eсть на примeр у Ballone Burrini.
Модeль Eolina B. 37 или 49 нот. Цeна по каталогу от 1830? до 2420?
в зависимости от исполнeния.
Могу отсканировать страницу каталога, eсли надо


----------



## Мигалыч (16 Янв 2012)

http://www.bayanoff.com/index.php?cat=catalog&action=manufacturer&m_id=3


----------



## 1alex123 (16 Янв 2012)

Мигалыч писал:


> http://www.bayanoff.com/index.php?cat=catalog&action=manufacturer&m_id=3



Имeнно она


----------



## Мигалыч (16 Янв 2012)

На выставке Москва-Музыка была...дорого и не очень понятно с точки зрения практической...


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (16 Янв 2012)

Хочу дополнить - они есть, но за пределами реальности. То есть это деревянные профессиональные инструменты с хорошего качества голосами, некоторые имеют длинную металлическую трубку, предохраняющую от конденсации внутри инструмента. Ну и цены соответсвенные. Все эти инструменты идут на заказ, B-griff, C-griff, или пиано-клавиатура.
Итак, во Франции есть аккордина двух видов: мастера Марселя Дрё accordinas.com и мастера Лорана Жари accordina.com. Цены - около 1300 евро.
В Италии Баллоне-Бурини выпускает эолину. В отличии от аккордин, которые имеют один голос и звучат только на выдох, эолина тоже одноголосая, но играет и на вдох и на выдох. Диапазон также больше аккордины. Есть модификация эолины с сурдиной, приближающаюся по звучанию к бассону в кассотто. Цена - около 2200 евро.
Ещё в Италии фирма Виктория выпускает вибрандонеон - малый диапазон, звучит только на выдох, но зато двухголосный - средний и верхний голос, имеются регистры. По звуку напоминает бандонеон ( отсюда и название ), цена около 1100 евро.
На аккординах Марселя Дрё играют Ришар Галльяно, Людовик Байер, Айдар Гайнуллин и многие другие. На аккордине Лорана Жари играет джазовый пианист-аккордеонист Жак Болоньези.На Эолине Баллоне-Бурини играет Риккардо Таддеи.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (17 Янв 2012)

Очень жалко, однако, что Китай,производящий большинство пластиковых мелодик ( включая и Hohner ), не мог бы разработать аналогичную мелодику с баянной клавиатурой, ведь в Китае всё равно производят кнопочные аккордеоны, а цена такой мелодики была бы доступна всем. Да и баянным фабрикам бывшего СССР не мешало бы разработать дешёвый аналог.
Есть несколько причин почему жалко переплачивать за профессиональную мелодику: во-первых, по-звуку профессиональная мелодика и пластиковая мелодика за $30 не очень сильно отличаются. Во-вторых, из-за влаги внутри, у всех мелодик, включая профессиональные, садятся голоса, и они нуждаются в настройке. Учитывая, что мы наши аккордеоны и баяны бережём от влажности, как зеницу ока, жалко переплачивать за вещь, склонную к выходу из строя. Правда, эолина и вибрандонеон имеют длинную трубку, которая, по определению производителя, должна их предохранять от внутренней конденсации. 
И наконец в третьих, мелодика не очень подходит для всех стилей музыки, много аккордов не ней не сиграешь из-за большого расхода воздуха, много полифонии одной рукой тоже не сиграешь, она больше подходит для блюзов, но так-же и для джаза, рока, техно. Поэтому, мелодика это больше экзотика.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Янв 2012)

Я в советские времена играл на Баяните-так она называлась тогда и стоила 30, или около того рублей.Кто выпускал не помню,но не туляки -это точно.Диапазон в районе трех октав,расход воздуха просто колоссальный.Мне ,только пришедшему из армии,где я два года играл совсем не на баяне,а в духовом оркестре, на самых разнообразных медных духовых,было очень трудно дотянуть, более менее пристойно обычную фразу на легато.И конечно конденсат от дыхания делал свое дело.Через месяц запели петухи на все голоса.Настройка постоянная нужна была.Про исполнение аккордов на ней можно было бы забыть.Сыграть кое,что конечно можно,но потом вынесут на носилках.А так,короткие фразки,лучше на стаккато -для экзотики -самое оно было.


----------



## kep (4 Дек 2022)

Хороший пример игры на аккордине.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (5 Дек 2022)

Ну в любом случае это несерьёзный инструмент. То, что он играет, на простом баяне исполнить легче и чище. Это инструмент эпизодического использования. Например в ансамбле, где нет в составе баяниста, кто-то из состава может выдуть несколько фраз, ради разнообразия звучания. Например типа песни "Чистые пруды".


----------



## kep (5 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну в любом случае это несерьёзный инструмент. То, что он играет, на простом баяне исполнить легче и чище.


Вот Бейер-то не знал, что на баяне он чище играет



Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Это инструмент эпизодического использования.


Это инструмент тончайшего интонирования, недоступного аккордеону/баяну. А что до техники: не думаю, что много баянистов в состоянии дотянуть до вот этой техники:


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (5 Дек 2022)

Было б это реально востребовано, то выпускалось бы массово. А так экзотика.


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков, 
Это касается и баянов и аккордеонов…


----------



## kep (5 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Было б это реально востребовано, то выпускалось бы массово. А так экзотика.


Располагаете ли Вы статистикой?


----------



## ugly (5 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Это инструмент тончайшего интонирования, недоступного аккордеону/баяну. А что до техники: не думаю, что много баянистов в состоянии дотянуть до вот этой техники


Звучит как духовой инструмент, похожий то на кларнет, то на саксофон, то на флейту.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (5 Дек 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Ремонт Ноутбуков,
> Это касается и баянов и аккордеонов…


Ну обучение на них в любой ДМШ есть, значит массовая вещь. А вот в каком учебном заведении учат играть на этой губной гармошке с кнопками?  Так то играть музыку можно на всём, что издаёт звуки. Даже на нескольких калькуляторах, поставленных в ряд.


----------



## kep (5 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну обучение на них в любой ДМШ есть, значит массовая вещь. А вот в каком учебном заведении учат играть на этой губной гармошке с кнопками?


Это скорее говорит об инерционности ДМШ, чем о массовости баяна/аккордеона. В качестве теста: можете ли Вы назвать инструменты, введенные в программу ДМШ за последние 10-20-30 лет?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (6 Дек 2022)

А зачем их туда вводить? Есть свой спец инструмент и ОКФ для всех, даже для вокалистов. Если человек родился музыкантом, то освоив эти инструменты он быстро научится играть на чём угодно. Я в пионерском лагере на баяне научился играть простенькие вещи дня за три, хотя до этого никогда не пробовал. Уши есть, значит сыграешь в итоге правильную ноту экспериментальным путём.


----------



## kep (6 Дек 2022)

"Минуточку, я записываю" (Ц)


Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Было б это реально востребовано, то выпускалось бы массово.


То есть, количество инструментов - критерий истины. А как узнать количество?


Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Ну обучение на них в любой ДМШ есть, значит массовая вещь. А вот в каком учебном заведении учат играть на этой губной гармошке с кнопками?


А новым инструментам учат в ДМШ?


Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А зачем их туда вводить?


Откуда денги? 
Из тумбочки. 
А в тумбочке откуда? 
Я положил. 
А откуда взял? 
Из тумбочки.

Говоря простым языком, рекурсия.


----------



## MAN (6 Дек 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Так то играть музыку можно на всём, что издаёт звуки. Даже на нескольких калькуляторах, поставленных в ряд.


А как насчёт ноутбуков?


kep написал(а):


> Говоря простым языком, рекурсия.


Нет никакой необходимости в упрощении языка, публика здесь преимущественно образованная, интеллигентная, так что не стесняйтесь и изъясняйтесь нормально - матюками.


----------



## globus (6 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Говоря простым языком, рекурсия.


Это не рекурсия, а закольцовка, зависание))


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (6 Дек 2022)

Эх! А ещё как бы музыканты типа. Рондо это!


----------



## kep (6 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Нет никакой необходимости в упрощении языка, публика здесь преимущественно образованная, интеллигентная, так что не стесняйтесь и изъясняйтесь нормально - матюками.


Ну я же не могу отрываться от основной массы и общаться только с интеллигентной элитой, мля.


----------

